# Green Bay - Perch hatch packs promise



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Perch hatch packs promise 
DNR still crunching numbers, but expects 03 to top previous years 

The numbers are still being tallied, but results of hatch surveys last summer could mean good things for the bay of Green Bays ailing yellow perch fishery.
Right now, it looks like the number one year we have on record, said Justine Hasz, state Department of Natural Resources fisheries biologist.	

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/news/archive/local_13040780.shtml


----------

